# Classic Clicking



## Denboyz (Jul 30, 2010)

My Classic is making clicking noises when the coffee starts to come out & water spurts down the outside of the 'solenoid/overflow pipe'. What is causing this?

Regards, Dennis


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Sounds like you need to take the bonnet off and have a look, the clicking could well be the solenoid, it may have a bit of foreign material stuck in it causing it not to function correctly as it should be fully closed when brewing. Have you done a descale and backflush to try and clear it. Additionally it is odd that liquid is coming down the outside of the pipe which could suggest something in the plumbing is loose or broken in the solenoid area.

Don


----------



## Denboyz (Jul 30, 2010)

:good:Thanks, will check it out


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Try the backflush with water only first before adding Puly Caff, Cafiza or Joe Glo into the basket to ensure you are able to perform this

If the solenoid is damaged it'll be cleaner to replace without the foamy mess to clean up









Fingers crossed it'll be easily sorted


----------



## gaggia bean (Oct 8, 2010)

i do a regular back flush on mine just to keep it regular


----------



## Denboyz (Jul 30, 2010)

Got a new solenoid of 'gaggiamanualservice' Now sorted & running smooth.


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Glad you got it fixed at the first go, thought it might be the solenoid.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

glad i could help you


----------

